# Port Hughes 26th/27th dec



## squidangler (Nov 13, 2006)

Going to port hughes today and probably go out this afternoon or tomoro morning from south beach, bird island or the gap (towards balgowan) did pretty well on salmon in october so i'll hopefully put some pictures and a report up on my return.


----------

